# Anyone interested in helping me setup a kayak fishing wiki?



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm happy to help you out mate.

[email protected]_nihsif (Reversed) will get me.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

what the heck is a wiki?? :? :? :?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

An online user made encyclopedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

heh, heres the wiki entry for wiki :mrgreen:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Apparently they have the internet on computers now


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Entry for Kayak Fishing
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kayak_fishing

:lol:

Victor


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Great idea. This can replace the Sticky Links Topic.

Much of the content has been posted but needs some editorial to make them much more readable as a concise document.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Sounds like a grand plan.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm happy to contribute


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Is it ready yet?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

kraley said:


> As information changes, helpful forum members can submit updates.


Looks like I won't be able to submit anything. 

Apart from that, great idea.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRAxrXcAABBfgAAScCGACoAwFCo+Z/6gIABIinqeppo0HqeoAaNHqZCKaek00GJoaaYJiNBAGIQNpVR3GXpww5fwjnGR4jmjaBZGBdRsAX9+ayWiKov19UCisoI1w+nmYQnYLby0T+LuSKcKEgIGNa7g


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

kraley said:


> troppo said:
> 
> 
> > kraley said:
> ...


Yay, I can be an expection! 8)


----------

